# THIS IS WHY YOUR RHOM IS NOT AGGRESIVE!!!



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!! 
http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i thought a s.niger was just a other name for a rohm


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

penngomifan said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


i think thats why my piranah acts so nervous, its realy a red throated piranha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

penngomifan said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


ummmm..... no.

visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


*visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.*








[/quote]
That's the best info yet!


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> i thought a s.niger was just a other name for a rohm


What im trying to figure out is what i have realy a black piranah 
After reading all that im not so sure now,


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


*visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.*








[/quote]
That's the best info yet!








[/quote]
exactly......you are right though....not all rhoms are black. There are many many many differant varitions of a rhom....even though they are still the same species......gold diamond rhom, black rhom, black diamond rhom, blue rhoh, xingu rhom, ....blah blah blah.....the list is long bro.....and aggression and attitude depend on the fish and it's surroundings. Not all are the same. Just because there are 10 differant kinds of mexicans doesn't mean they all beat thier wives, just like all black men don't steal bikes, and not all white man write bad checks and evade taxes. Every differant fish will have it's own personality.


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


*visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.*








[/quote]
That's the best info yet!








[/quote]
exactly......you are right though....not all rhoms are black. There are many many many differant varitions of a rhom....even though they are still the same species......gold diamond rhom, black rhom, black diamond rhom, blue rhoh, xingu rhom, ....blah blah blah.....the list is long bro.....and aggression and attitude depend on the fish and it's surroundings. Not all are the same. Just because there are 10 differant kinds of mexicans doesn't mean they all beat thier wives, just like all black men don't steal bikes, and not all white man write bad checks and evade taxes. Every differant fish will have it's own personality.
[/quote]

So how do i tell if i have a spilopleura complex form of piranha ????? or a real black piranah


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

post a picture in the ID forum.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

penngomifan said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


*visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.*








[/quote]
That's the best info yet!








[/quote]
exactly......you are right though....not all rhoms are black. There are many many many differant varitions of a rhom....even though they are still the same species......gold diamond rhom, black rhom, black diamond rhom, blue rhoh, xingu rhom, ....blah blah blah.....the list is long bro.....and aggression and attitude depend on the fish and it's surroundings. Not all are the same. Just because there are 10 differant kinds of mexicans doesn't mean they all beat thier wives, just like all black men don't steal bikes, and not all white man write bad checks and evade taxes. Every differant fish will have it's own personality.
[/quote]

*So how do i tell if i have a spilopleura complex form of piranha ????? or a real black piranah*[/quote]
snap a pic of him and throw him up in the id section of this site


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Hi i just read to very informative links, and from what i read, alot of fish that are considered rhoms are not true black pirnahas, at least thats what i got out of it, here read both of these links and tell me what u guys get out of it!!!!
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha2.shtml
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/bpiranha.shtml


*visit www.opefe.com for actual information on piranhas.*








[/quote]
That's the best info yet!








[/quote]
exactly......you are right though....not all rhoms are black. There are many many many differant varitions of a rhom....even though they are still the same species......gold diamond rhom, black rhom, black diamond rhom, blue rhoh, xingu rhom, ....blah blah blah.....the list is long bro.....and aggression and attitude depend on the fish and it's surroundings. Not all are the same. Just because there are 10 differant kinds of mexicans doesn't mean they all beat thier wives, just like all black men don't steal bikes, *and not all white man write bad checks and evade taxes*. Every differant fish will have it's own personality.
[/quote]

WHAT?! Man after all this time of evading and writing bad checks I thought I was following my fellow white man.

neways.... A piranha is a piranha imo... I dont really care what type it is... eventually I want to have or to have had all the different species of piranha at some point...


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

but after reading this a spilopleura complex form of piranha is something like a black dimond, or gold dimond etc etc........ right????


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

penngomifan said:


> but after reading this a spilopleura complex form of piranha is something like a black dimond, or gold dimond etc etc........ right????


S. spilopleura is not even S. rhombeus. They are an entirely different species of piranhas that are gold in coloration, hence their nickname: 'gold piranha'. Just do a Google search, or a search in the pics forum here, and you will find many pictures. They are quite common.
~Taylor~


----------



## penngomifan (Jan 25, 2007)

my black piranha was baught from em1 heres the link of his picture http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=15528 its the little guy not the dimond, but how do i tell if its a
a spilopleura complex form of piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilopleura cf was the comon name for S. sanchezi....and before that, the fish was mislabled as S. medinai.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

penngomifan said:


> my black piranha was baught from em1 heres the link of his picture http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=15528 its the little guy not the dimond, but how do i tell if its a
> a *spilopleura complex form of piranha*


What are you talking about? I'm really confused by that. Like I said, S. spilopleura is an entirely different species...

That was a link to his profile, not to any pictures.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The Diamond is a S. maculatus, the other fish looks like a rhom..but you would need a little better picture to ID it.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

penngomifan said:


> my black piranha was baught from em1 heres the link of his picture http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=15528 its the little guy not the dimond, but how do i tell if its a
> a spilopleura complex form of piranha


the first picture is a S. Rhombeus, the second picture is a S. maculatus


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> my black piranha was baught from em1 heres the link of his picture http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=15528 its the little guy not the dimond, but how do i tell if its a
> a spilopleura complex form of piranha


the first picture is a S. Rhombeus, the second picture is a S. maculatus
[/quote]
i agree with that.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

penngomifan said:


> but after reading this a spilopleura complex form of piranha is something like a black dimond, or gold dimond etc etc........ right????


S. spilopleura is not even S. rhombeus. They are an entirely different species of piranhas that are gold in coloration, hence their nickname: 'gold piranha'. Just do a Google search, or a search in the pics forum here, and you will find many pictures. They are quite common.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
I was going to say the same

bottom line is a serra rhombus is just that....a rhom......no matter what the color or location collected from....it is STILL just a rhom. Names are given to differant collection points based on color, shape, etc. But at the end of the day.....it's STILL a rhom. If you want a black P....you want to look for a jet black rhom. That is a name they go by....actually just one of the names. There are many.

this guy must be reading some really outdated sh*t!!!


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

nice info.

so anybody here got a "true black piranha"? hehe..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

here ya go... this is a rhom...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

and so is this.
Basicly...it boils down to collection point and color


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

those are nice Blackies! 
kingofkings, what size is that? if that aint a "true black piranha" i dunno what is...
leasure1, its definitly a rhom but is it a "true black piranha" that grows over 9"? look different from the one kingofkings showing but then your does look way younger...

i like how the author mentioned the difference between the "true black piranha" and the "white piranha" is that how a "true black p" would point his nose down before fighting or striking...i think thats key..since they are so hard to distinguish the two...
and the reg. rhoms "white piranha" also called Black Piranha in the market these days..wont grow larger then a real true black one. so no im not buying that, a rhom is a rhom if theres a big difference in charactor and size!~thats like saying i drive a honda and so do you but i have a crx and you got a civic..lol correct me if im wrong! anyhow, i want a black piranha now lol. true one that is


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cal68 said:


> correct me if im wrong! anyhow, i want a black piranha now lol. true one that is


Ok..you are wrong. There is only one species rhombeus. It is collected from many different locations throughout SA...but it is still a rhombeus. White piranha or black piranha...those are just common names for the same fish....Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

and GG... Correct me if im wrong, but wasnt the term Serrasalmus Niger basically the old school term that was replaced with serrasalmus rhombeus?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> correct me if im wrong! anyhow, i want a black piranha now lol. true one that is


Ok..you are wrong. There is only one species rhombeus. It is collected from many different locations throughout SA...but it is still a rhombeus. White piranha or black piranha...those are just common names for the same fish....Serrasalmus rhombeus.
[/quote]
look at that GG we said the same thing......lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This thread is funny.

1. The writer, Wayne Mah is using material and opinions from old school beliefs about S. rhombeus, then erroneously referred to as S. niger. His writings are dated and for some reason still carried at Aquaria Central for what ever reason. Nice part of history.

2. Back in the days when that was written S. niger was selling between $200-$500 for a 9 inch specimen, as opposed to a $50 to $75 for S. rhombeus of same size. Hobbyists didn't know the difference that they were the same species, but went what Wayne wrote. Plus it didn't hurt that he kept BIG Piranhas. So that fed into the hype of the time. There was even a guy that used to travel from Texas (an illegal state) to Michigan to buy S. rhombeus 6-9 inch specimens for $49 specials, go back to Texas and sell them as S. niger for the 10x's the amount he paid for them.

3. Wayne also wrote another article supposedly about a 3 foot ternetzi. Some hobbyists misread his article and a new search began looking for this giant. The reality was, in the Patagonia, the found fossil's of 3 foot long Pygocentrus. Not unusual because in those times, fishes were indeed larger than they are today, though they didn't look much different. If I recall, Wayne really believed there was such a living critter, but could never find it.

If you want to read more about S. niger click into this link: http://opefe.com/niger.html


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Frank, How many years ago are you going back when quoteing Wayne?
Frankly, it's getting pretty old..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Winkyee Posted Today, 04:11 PM
> Frank, How many years ago are you going back when quoteing Wayne?
> Frankly, it's getting pretty old..


I'm not "quoting" Wayne. I'm remarking about his Aquaria Central articles from way back. And if its getting "old" for you, then don't read it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im curious to know when did rhoms really start coming over and being common in the "pet trade"?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KINGofKINGS Posted Today, 05:52 PM
> Im curious to know when did rhoms really start coming over and being common in the "pet trade"?


I can't speak for any other "oldster", but I saw my first S. rhombeus in 1957 in a public aquarium. I saw young ones (then called S. niger) in 1970's, then purchased my first large in 1976 (11 in. TL). To my limited knowledge on this, they were somewhat scarce but became more readily available around the 1980's at around 6 inches. By the 1990's larger ones began to come in and became more common. So in a manner of speaking, this is still a relatively young hobby.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats what i was thinking-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Winkyee Posted Today, 04:11 PM
> > Frank, How many years ago are you going back when quoteing Wayne?
> > Frankly, it's getting pretty old..
> 
> ...


The problem I see with this scenario are one...Wayne is not here to defend himself. And second, those articles were written with information available at that time. Your site is ever changing Frank...with the new discoveries and evidence provided by the people in the field. You even refer to it as a living document. If one was to go back in time and quote some of the published information from creditable scientists about these fish.....from 15 or 20 years ago...I am sure they would find information that is either not accurate by today's standards...or has been updated since that time. It doesnt diminish what was written at the time..we have just learned more since then. Wayne is not afforded that opportunity with respect to these articles. They are what they are...and at the time..there were scientists that were still struggling with S. niger...so I think it is unfair to hold someone accountable for a document that he can not change as new information becomes available.

Even if you are simply showing how these fish were viewed by hobbyists at the time...or if you are trying to show some form of importer exploitation to profit..it really isnt relevant today imo. We have so much more information available and so many more avenues to verify that information...that dragging up what someone wrote years ago doesnt serve any purpose.

The max size of S. maculatus is supposed to be 9" TL or so...well I have a 11" TL maculatus in my tank that says differently....and you have seen the fish...I think 11" is conservative


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> The problem I see with this scenario are one...*Wayne is not here to defend himself.*
> 
> _Defend what? That he wrote those articles? He did. His name is on it. Wayne and I have discussed this over the years by phone and email. Its not big deal to him and its no big deal to me which is why I also added: "Nice part of history." Meaning in dealing with the old historical problems that Wayne and I used to talk about._
> 
> ...


So I tell you what. I'll let you two from here in, talk about piranhas in a clean sanitized way when it comes to historical and published documents, whether on the net or here in pfury. Personally, I see this entire thing as stupid and without merit.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cal68 said:


> > Winkyee Posted Today, 04:11 PM
> > Frank, How many years ago are you going back when quoteing Wayne?
> > Frankly, it's getting pretty old..
> 
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > The problem I see with this scenario are one...*Wayne is not here to defend himself.*
> >
> > _Defend what? That he wrote those articles? He did. His name is on it. Wayne and I have discussed this over the years by phone and email. Its not big deal to him and its no big deal to me which is why I also added: "Nice part of history." Meaning in dealing with the old historical problems that Wayne and I used to talk about._


Ok Frank...I wont go into what you have written and published on your site over the years....but it is ever changing...where you refer to these stagnant articles. So when you discuss the history of piranhas and how they have evolved through the eyes of science...I would hope you would include the past changes from your site and perspective as well...that is all. No need to tell me to get my head out of my ass...I just feel that people that have contributed to this hobby should not be ridiculed but celebrated.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ok Frank...I wont go into what you have written and published on your site over the years....but it is ever changing...where you refer to these stagnant articles. So when you discuss the history of piranhas and how they have evolved through the eyes of science...I would hope you would include the past changes from your site and perspective as well...that is all. No need to tell me to get my head out of my ass...I just feel that people that have contributed to this hobby should not be ridiculed but celebrated.


You know what I've had enough of this BS. You've taken my remarks out of context and tried to make this a sensitive issue about Wayne. that is crap, you know it and so does anyone else that reads it. Here is the original question and it includes links to Aquaria Central.









My purpose in writing about Wayne was to address why those articles were written. Wayne was responsible for great contributions in the piranha world on the internet. His articles have been and continue to be the most cited when people think about killer fish.

I tried to explain to you and Winkyee why I wrote what I did. Instead I get a disgusting "yawn" out of Pete and more BS out of you.

You want to trash me, OPEFE and the information that I give, including historical when somebody asks a question then so be it. Have it your way. I'm done here.

I will not answer any further questions in the future except via PM or in OPEFE SCI FORUM. You can now be the resident expert on all matters pertaining to piranhas.

I hope in the future you will cite your source for ID's and information just as I have always done. And not just spout it out like its coming from you. Bye.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW...just wow.

Now once did I insult you. Not once did I question anything you said. Not once did I say anything other then the information on your site changes to reflect what people consider accurate information.

Oh well..I guess I will put a permanent quote in my signature "I do not have the requisite intelligence to form an opinion...any personal opinion I do have is probably wrong. On the off chance I get something correct..you can thank OPEFE because that is where I had to get my information" Doesnt matter to me..I never claimed to be any kind of expert...its just a hobby to me.

And as far as ID's go...I just wont do them. I dont care. Again...Im probably wrong anyways....I mean really...Im the idiot that thought the altuvei you keep posting is a brandtii. How stupid is that. And to think..I used a characteristic referred to as "unique" to brandtii on OPEFE (source OPEFE) for my information


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If in the future you quote me, quote it correctly and its entirety. T



> The basic determination for hobbyists in identifying their species is the front of the anal fin and dorsal fin alignment. Serrasalmus brandtii has a unique feature of having the anal fin sitting far forward than most other species of piranha. To determine this species, hobbyists only need to draw an imaginary line from the front of the anal fin directly up to the dorsal fin. If the first ray of the anal fin sits just behind the first frontal rays (3-5 rays) then very likely your species is S. brandtii. All other species of piranhas normally have the first ray of the anal fin directly under the last 3-4 rays of the dorsal fin or placement midway to the adipose fin. The exception to this rule is the compressus-type piranhas which appear to share similarities to this one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those of you that still believe I'm a Wayne basher, read this entire page:
http://opefe.com/peckingorder.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Frank..here is the exact quote from OPEFE:


> The basic determination for hobbyists in identifying their species is the front of the anal fin and dorsal fin alignment. Serrasalmus brandtii has a unique feature of having the anal fin sitting far forward than any other species of piranha. To determine this species, hobbyists only need to draw an imaginary line from the front of the anal fin directly up to the dorsal fin. If the first ray of the anal fin sits just behind the first frontal rays (3-5 rays) then very likely your species is S. brandtii. All other species of piranhas normally have the first ray of the anal fin directly under the last 3-4 rays of the dorsal fin or placement midway to the adipose fin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry hit the wrong button and edited you LOL

Sorry Jeff, but you are still wrong. As you yourself stated OPEFE is a living record. Go and check the updated date (last year sometime.). If you can't keep up to date with the material, that ain't my fault.









I've made some changes on my participation at PFURY. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1913299

You want to continue the tit for tat, your own your own. I'm done with the childish thread...are you?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That was my point all along...taking things from a few years ago doesnt serve any purpose because this hobby is always changing.

yeah..I am done


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That was my point all along...taking things from a few years ago doesnt serve any purpose because this hobby is always changing.
> 
> *yeah..I am done *


Thank god......j/k j/k.....don't ban me.....lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 02:24 PM
> That was my point all along...*taking things from a few years ago doesnt serve any purpose because this hobby is always changing.*
> 
> yeah..I am done


For you and maybe all others, that might be true, but I'm a historian on piranhas and there is a purpose to the madness.

And for the record, this fin alignment with S. altuvei is not cut and dry. The fish has its fin folded back. Until I can get additional samples ( I have some them in bottles) I cannot with any certainty say its a feature that is concrete with the compressus group too. One photo does not make a species.

Now I'm done.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I'm not done with this thread. Now my part starts.



> Frank, How many years ago are you going back when quoteing Wayne?
> Frankly, it's getting pretty old..


Jeff, this thread posted by Wynkee was done with the intention to irritate Frank. There was no other point to this comments. My question is, why isn't his behavior being question by you?

When I suggested that Als Piraya was a little obese and that he could cut back on the Pirayas feeding you jumped on me like if I had stole something from you.

Seems like a little bit of favoretism here to me. Some people are allowed to post derogatory comments towards the most important source we have on this forum and some other members are flamed for suggesting some advice.

Hater

PS I just added wood to the fire







.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

politics bro!!!

And I took Winkyees post serious....as in a "STFU FRANK" post. It all stems back to things said in the past, not just this thread.....plus.......they can't punish everyone, and frankly don't feel there was anything wrong with what wink wrote....he was just tiered of hearing frank qoute the guy....frank replied with a "don't read it then"....all fair. Personaly, I feel that there is nothing wrong with a good debate......until someone goes off the deep end.....but I think that everything here was kept under contol here in this thread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> Well I'm not done with this thread. Now my part starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you...over and over..it was not what you said but how you said it that I thought was offensive. "Frankly, it's getting old"..thats it? I think Frank is quite capable of defending himself from such verbal attacks.

/Pees on haters fire


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well I'm not done with this thread. Now my part starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you...over and over..it was not what you said but how you said it that I thought was offensive. "Frankly, it's getting old"..thats it? I think Frank is quite capable of defending himself from such verbal attacks.

*/Pees on haters fire*








[/quote]
Had to add that didn't ya.....lol


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> And I took Winkyees post serious....as in a "STFU FRANK" post. It all stems back to things said in the past, not just this thread.....plus.......they can't punish everyone, and frankly don't feel there was anything wrong with what wink wrote....he was just tiered of hearing frank qoute the guy....frank replied with a "don't read it then"....all fair. Personaly, I feel that there is nothing wrong with a good debate......until someone goes off the deep end.....but I think that everything here was kept under contol here in this thread.


You don't understand Leasure, I had to throw a jab at Jeff in there. It's as if you are watching a fight and you just snick a sucker punch or a kick in there and try to walk away like you did nothing. The only difference is, Jeff kicked back







.



> Pees on haters fire












You have no idea Jeff how much that right there made me laugh.

Jeff one of this days me, you, Pete and Frank will sit back, drink a couple of beers and laugh at all this drama.

Hater

Leaves the fire alone, doesn't want to touch another mens pee.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

understood Hater.....it's all good bro!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> > And I took Winkyees post serious....as in a "STFU FRANK" post. It all stems back to things said in the past, not just this thread.....plus.......they can't punish everyone, and frankly don't feel there was anything wrong with what wink wrote....he was just tiered of hearing frank qoute the guy....frank replied with a "don't read it then"....all fair. Personaly, I feel that there is nothing wrong with a good debate......until someone goes off the deep end.....but I think that everything here was kept under contol here in this thread.
> 
> 
> You don't understand Leasure, I had to throw a jab at Jeff in there. It's as if you are watching a fight and you just snick a sucker punch or a kick in there and try to walk away like you did nothing. The only difference is, Jeff kicked back
> ...












I dont take these things personal...and I love a good discussion


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> correct me if im wrong! anyhow, i want a black piranha now lol. true one that is


Ok..you are wrong. There is only one species rhombeus. It is collected from many different locations throughout SA...but it is still a rhombeus. White piranha or black piranha...those are just common names for the same fish....Serrasalmus rhombeus.
[/quote]

even with the different name , one will have different characters..you pple with black piranhas should test this out...and yah just cause a "white piranha" can grow over 9" doesnt mean its a fierce "true black piranha" if this article is true.

peeps with black piranha! check out its characteristic..







and if one happen point down then







if we cant find any then


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Cal68 said:


> correct me if im wrong! anyhow, i want a black piranha now lol. true one that is


Ok..you are wrong. There is only one species rhombeus. It is collected from many different locations throughout SA...but it is still a rhombeus. White piranha or black piranha...those are just common names for the same fish....Serrasalmus rhombeus.
[/quote]

even with the different name , one will have different characters..you pple with black piranhas should test this out...and yah just cause a "white piranha" can grow over 9" doesnt mean its a fierce "true black piranha" if this article is true.

peeps with black piranha! check out its characteristic..







and if one happen point down then







if we cant find any then








[/quote]

Man, I really had a hard time understanding what you were trying to say there.

Anyone help please.

Hater

I think is the alcohol, drinking heavily guys.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

damn i sux at paragraphs n sh*t. ^

out of all rhombus, the meanest one is the "true black piranha" ...
i hope we can all agree on that.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude out of all the rhombeus it varies fish to fish. there isnt a varient that is meaner than another.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cal68 said:


> damn i sux at paragraphs n sh*t. ^
> 
> out of all rhombus, the meanest one is the "true black piranha" ...
> i hope we can all agree on that.


Are you serious????? You can't be. Either you read ABSOLUTELY NONE of this thread.......or your comprehension level has been exceeded. Aggression varies from fish to fish...as does growth and overall size. a rhom, white black green or pink.....no matter what could either be a complete p*ssy and grow huge....or be the meanest little bastard and only grow a little bit. Genetics have alot to do with things, as does the way you raise a fish and the environment it is kept in. take one P and put it in a tank in a room where nobody EVER walks by, only feed it through a hole in the wall where you can't be seen by the fish. Then take another fish and give it as much attention as possible.......in 5 years.....tell me which fish is going to be more aggressive.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Cal68 said:


> damn i sux at paragraphs n sh*t. ^
> 
> out of all rhombus, the meanest one is the "true black piranha" ...
> i hope we can all agree on that.


Until science proves differently, all members of the S. Rhombeus family are "true" black piranhas. I say this because there is no such thing as a false black piranhas. It is a S. Rhombeus (black piranha, white piranha, call it whatever you want) or it is another species.

The S. Rhombeus family is complex and needs to be re-evaluated by scientists. Once that happens, some of the piranhas we now consider S. Rhombeus may not be. They may be re-classified as something else. Until that happens, they are all S. Rhombeus.

In summation, using the current species classification, there is only black piranha and it's scientific name is Serrasalmus Rhombeus. Forget that you ever heard the word "true". Anyone telling you they have a "true" black piranha is full of BS.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

exactly!!!......A rhom is a rhom.....like I said before....blue black white or gold.......it all boils down to what YOU wnt to call it...........If I had a black rhom with just 3 sparkels on it....I could call it a black diamond rhom if thats what I want to call it....but to the next guy.....it may only be considered a plain ole' black rhom to him because it doesn't have enough sparkels to be considered a diamond. Same situation if you see a hint of blue in your rhom....which actually might just be your lights....but you could call it a blue rhom IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT to call it. Bottom line....it's still just a serra rhombeus


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

Leasure, that is the best way I have ever seen it put.
Just does not get any easier than that.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> damn i sux at paragraphs n sh*t. ^
> 
> out of all rhombus, the meanest one is the "true black piranha" ...
> i hope we can all agree on that.


Are you serious????? You can't be. Either you read ABSOLUTELY NONE of this thread.......or your comprehension level has been exceeded. Aggression varies from fish to fish...as does growth and overall size. a rhom, white black green or pink.....no matter what could either be a complete p*ssy and grow huge....or be the meanest little bastard and only grow a little bit. Genetics have alot to do with things, as does the way you raise a fish and the environment it is kept in. take one P and put it in a tank in a room where nobody EVER walks by, only feed it through a hole in the wall where you can't be seen by the fish. Then take another fish and give it as much attention as possible.......in 5 years.....tell me which fish is going to be more aggressive.
[/quote]

so in the pygo family, the caribe isnt consider more braver or meaner then a reds...it depends how you raise it huh..just cause scientist havnt label each rhombus doesnt mean one would be meaner than another rhombus family...lucky we can tell with the pygo family because we can tell the difference. not for the rhombus..
also with your example, of course the one with more viewed will get more brave causes he gets used to it...duh. that goes for human too. your example is no good and you should know why too...

how come nobody ever mentioning a rhombus species that point its nose down when attacking? and another black that wouldnt?
also, they call it "white piranha" cause when its young they are white/pale in color....now, i cant answer this cause i dont own all rhombus but is there any darker color young rhom?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Cal68 said:


> damn i sux at paragraphs n sh*t. ^
> 
> out of all rhombus, the meanest one is the "true black piranha" ...
> i hope we can all agree on that.


Are you serious????? You can't be. Either you read ABSOLUTELY NONE of this thread.......or your comprehension level has been exceeded. Aggression varies from fish to fish...as does growth and overall size. a rhom, white black green or pink.....no matter what could either be a complete p*ssy and grow huge....or be the meanest little bastard and only grow a little bit. Genetics have alot to do with things, as does the way you raise a fish and the environment it is kept in. take one P and put it in a tank in a room where nobody EVER walks by, only feed it through a hole in the wall where you can't be seen by the fish. Then take another fish and give it as much attention as possible.......in 5 years.....tell me which fish is going to be more aggressive.
[/quote]

so in the pygo family, the caribe isnt consider more braver or meaner then a reds...it depends how you raise it huh..*just cause scientist havnt label each rhombus doesnt mean one would be meaner than another rhombus family...lucky we can tell with the pygo family because we can tell the difference. not for the rhombus..*
also with your example, of course the one with more viewed will get more brave causes he gets used to it...duh. that goes for human too. your example is no good and you should know why too...

how come nobody ever mentioning a rhombus species that point its nose down when attacking? and another black that wouldnt?
also, they call it "white piranha" cause when its young they are white/pale in color....now, i cant answer this cause i dont own all rhombus but is there any darker color young rhom?
[/quote]

You've got to get over your idea that there are multiple species/families of rhombeus. There is ONE species of rhombeus...there are different VARIANTS depending on the location they are from. PIRANHAS AREN'T MEAN OR BRAVE! You will never see a scientist list those characteristics in the description of a species (and by that I mean present day scientist...Frank has informed me that historical documents often contain such descriptions).

I have no idea what you are talking about with a rhom putting its nose down WHILE attacking (unless it is feeding/attacking something below it). When piranhas point their nose down, it is a defensive posture...hardly a brave act.

All juvenile serras look similar, not just juvenile rhoms. All are silvery with spots. The age/size at which some rhoms darken differs and in the home aquarium, you can make them darker or lighter by changing lighting/substrate/decor/background, etc...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

http://opefe.com/rhom_geo.html

differnt looking rhombs and their collection points.

All are S. Rhombeus. None are "true" black piranhas. Forget that word ever existed when you are dealing with rhombs.

Randy
CFB


----------

